# Couscous



## holl13 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello,Im all new to this, just been recently diagnosed officially but known ive had ibs for the last 3 years! Ok, so I just wondered if anyone else was triggered massively by couscous?! In the last couple of months ive eaten couscous probably every other day as i love it so much, but had a really bad run with symptoms ... just by chance, i stopped eating it for a week as it wasn't available and i seem to have recovered drastically! Im quite surprised by it! I dont seem to have a problem with any other wheat product ... strange? Is this normal?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have problems with rice, couscous and potatoes. Those I really try to stay away from. Who knows why one thing to eat is OK and another is not? It's all a mystery to me. I take magnesium and zelnorm and try to stay away from foods that aggravate my IBS.


----------

